# Detail-Oriented and Highly Motivated CPC-A, Hampton Roads, Annapolis, Boston



## mptabor14 (Oct 2, 2016)

Recently passed my CPC exam on my first attempt and also have CBCS certification. I have successfully completed a medical billing and coding program and a medical terminology course at a local community college, as well as completed an AAPC CPC virtual training program (passing all with A averages).

I am new to healthcare but have billing experience with the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. I also have work experience as a Writer/Editor and hold an M.A. in English (Professional Writing), B.A. in English, and B.A. in Communication. 

Looking to get my foot in the door and planning to complete more training and earn additional certification in the future (either the CCS or a specialty certification). I am seeking a full-time position in the Hampton Roads, VA or Annapolis, MD areas. I am also willing to relocate to the Boston, MA area. If you are open to hiring a CPC-A who is responsible and knows how to work hard, please e-mail me at mptabor14@gmail.com. I would really appreciate the opportunity to work in the medical billing/coding field. 

Thank You!
Pam


----------

